# Cinque Terre, Italy MTB Rentals?



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello All,

Does anyone know if there is anywhere in our around Cinque Terre to rent a mtb? My Fiancee and I are leaving for a 2 week trip to Italy and our last 4 days are going to be in Cinque Terre. The searches that I have done here on mtbr look like the riding there is sweet, but it looks like all that have done it must have been on their own bikes (plus no mention of rentals).

Thanks,
MSH


----------



## ciccio (Sep 4, 2006)

We're goingo to visit there the next weekend; I'll check if there is something, and also I'll send to you some informations.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Riviera Nasher (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi MSH

I operate a holiday company www.rivierabike.co.uk in liguria (at the opposite end) and finding decent hire bikes in Italy is very difficult.

The closest I can think of is www.rivieraoutdoor.com based in Finale Ligure.

Remember that the area around cinque Terre is an UNESCO site and is VERY busy with walkers, I would recommend that you head further west if you plan to do some mountain biking.

Finale Ligure is awesome to ride and is only acouple of hours way by train, or give us a call.

Ciao


----------

